# absolutely the most depressed ive ever been



## 3babesforme

growing up i always wanted to have a sister, so badly. i had a brother but the longing for a sister never went away. now, i'm about to be a mom to 3 boys, with no daughters. the pain is almost too much. i've known for over 2 months and still cry every day.

my sister in law just had her third baby, and named her our exact girl name we were going to use if this one was a girl (she kept the name secret until the birth). i'm absolutely devastated because she knew we wanted to use it.


----------



## Isme

I'm so, so sorry. I can't even imagine. Is this baby your absolute last? I don't really know what to say that might make it better. :(


----------



## Beccaboop

I'm sorry to read this. It seems a bit unfair of your sister in law to use your name if she knew you wanted to use it one day! Will this be your pregnancy? Maybe next time you'll get a girl?


----------



## george83

I'm sorry to read this too, I have 3 boys also and can recognise how you feel. After my youngest was born up until he was probably 10 months old I found it extremely difficult. I just couldn't accept I would never have my baby girl but gradually the pain has drifted away, although it's not completely gone.

I'm sure your niece being born and especially having your baby's name has exaggerated your feelings but try to remember that just because she has your name doesn't mean that she'll develop the same personality that your baby girl might have had.

I hope you begin to feel better soon


----------



## donnarobinson

I have three boys also the youngest is 5& half months I cried my eyes out when I found out he was a boy I did get over it quite quickly thou
I would still love a girl but it's not consuming me I'm happy with my boys the youngest is an absoutle joy xx I'm sure once he is here u will be over the moon Hun x


----------



## Jessicahide

:( i am sorry you are feeling so depressed, do you think you may need some counselling? Somewhere safe to talk about your feelings out loud? So far i have 4 boys and i have never longed for a daughter, this time i would rather one as my little boy is so little i am frighetened he will miss out xxx I can't imagin how horrible it must be for you xxx


----------

